

Follow up to the CSS Google Doodle - Accurate this time - binarydreams
http://cssdeck.com/item/299/google-doodle-in-css-follow-up

======
ralfd
The cool/frustrating thing:

If I would have coded this (in whatever language), it would have been way more
than 36 lines of html and 117 lines of CSS.

~~~
larsu
What do you mean? I think it would probably be shorter in most languages given
the right toolkit.

~~~
zxoq
He's alluding to his own coding ability being inferior to the author's (I
presume).

~~~
ralfd
You are correct, I alluded to that. I thought about how I would have coded
that as a native App (Java/Objective-C). Or just done it straight in C/C++
with Image-Loading, Image placement, different colors, a Button and then the
animation.

------
condiment
This is a really excellent example of the animation potential in CSS. I
haven't looked, but I wouldn't be surprised if in the next year or so, a
number of libraries are released with the sole purpose of helping
actionscript-and-flash developers cross the chasm into CSS-and-HTML
development.

Since I wanted to experiment with the parameters, I took the liberty of
putting the author's code in a fiddle:

<http://jsfiddle.net/AAKcP/1/>

~~~
kirbysayshi
You won't be surprised, but checkout Project Bikeshed, which was just demoed
at JSConf: <http://bike.sh/>

Pretty cool stuff!

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Disappointed there's no prefixes for IE :(

~~~
binarydreams
Is that really dissapointing ? IE does not support CSS3 Animations yet, and by
the time it supports them, it won't have a market share :P

